# Looking for a harness



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey everyone I know ppl on here to the weight pullin thing, and I am looking for a harness for my boy, I wanna use it for working him out not for weight pullin comps but for confirmation. Any suggestions of who makes a good reliable product?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You want a harness for showing him?


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

no no lol sry I want a harness so he can pull weight as a work out. To get him in better shape for the shows lol

I heard there were comp harnesses and jus training harnesses for weight pulling


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not a fan of walking harnesses but I know Stillwater sells them, for a weight pull harness I went thru Mighty Harness out of OK. Good luck


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

yea I am looking for a weight harness not walking


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

thank you for ur help


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You have two options :

1)You can get a working harness from stillwater that you can use for walking which I preffer as a regular conditioning method. Bernie built monstrous rear legs from walking and pulling. YOu also have the option to attach tracers and drag light weights when begining to train for formal weight pulling.










2) A serious weight pull harness you can get from Brown Dog Design and it will be custom made to your dogs dimensions. This is a weight pull only harness and they use these in competitions.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

David, I like that harness, never ordered from them, but I will always go back to Brenda, she is the same way, her stuff is guaranteed and she will fix it for free if you pay the cost of shipping. I have had my stuff from her for over 3 years and it is durable and sturdy. I do love Bernie's harness though.


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks alot guys.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Make sure your boy is in excellent cardio shape and also good weight too. You don't want to pull an overweight dog, that will put added stress on the joints.


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> You have two options :
> 
> 1)You can get a working harness from stillwater that you can use for walking which I preffer as a regular conditioning method. Bernie built monstrous rear legs from walking and pulling. YOu also have the option to attach tracers and drag light weights when begining to train for formal weight pulling.
> 
> ...


I am gonna go with the first one


----------

